# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Nij Smellinghe

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ziekenhuis Nij Smellinghe
Compagnonsplein 1
Drachten

Bezoek de website van Ziekenhuis Nij Smellinghe


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Nij Smellinghe.*

----------


## [email protected]

Ik heb aangeboren lymphoedeem, net als mijn zus en broer, mijn zus draagt al sinds haar jeugd steunkousen ik wilde daar niet aan. 
Maar toen ik de 40 was gepasseerd kreeg ik rare uitslag op mijn benen en omdat ik goede ervaringen had met het UMC in Utrecht ben ik daar naartoe gegaan. Na een kort onderzoek vroegen ze mij of ik naar Nij Smellinghe in Drachten wilde, ik antwoordde, pfff helemaal naar Drachten.
Volgens het UMC is er maar een ziekenhuis in Nederland gespecialiseerd in lymphoedeem en dat is Nij Smellinghe. Ik er naartoe en ja eindelijk een ziekenhuis die ervan af wisten, ik werd 3 weken opgenomen. In deze weken kreeg ik nuttige voorlichting over lymphoedeem, met videobeelden en presentaties en de gevaren. Een van de genoemde gevaren, wondroos, was bij mijn zus al gebeurd, ze werd opgenomen in een ziekenhuis met meer dan 40 graden koorts. Ook kreeg ik fysiotherapie en lymphedrainage, en mijn onderbenen werden ingezwachteld en ze werden steeds dunner. De verzorging in het ziekenhuis was als in een hotel, ik kreeg voedselbonnen, liep langs een buffet, ging met mijn dienblad buiten op het terras in het zonnetje zitten en als ik langer de tijd had ging ik een stukje verder op het terrein naast de vijver zitten.
Nu moet ik wel de rest van mijn leven steunkousen dragen maar ik heb er geen last van, mijn onderbenen zijn nu veel dunner en ook bj warmer weer passen mijn schoenen nog.
Twee jaar geleden ben ik in Utrecht geopereerd aan een ingegroeide teennagel, ze zouden mijn nagelbed ook verwijderen zodat ik nooit meer een nagel zou krijgen. Maar ik kreeg 2 rare stukken nagel ervoor terug en de nodige last ervan. Inmiddels in Nij Smellinge geweest en over 2 weken wordt ik daar opgenomen voor het verwijderen van beide grote teennagels en -bed. Leuk is het natuurlijk niet maar omdat het in Nij Smellinge gaat gebeuren vind ik het niet zo erg.

----------

